# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] The Great Paper Adventure - Date de sortie sur Xbox 360

## Valryon

Il nous aura fallu prêt de 5 mois pour y arriver, mais ça y est, nous avons une date de sortie officielle pour la sortie de The Great Paper Adventure sur Xbox 360 !
 Sortez vos agendas, *samedi 11 juin 2011* sera donc ce jour tant attendu (par nous en tout cas) !
 Le jeu a été validé par la communauté de développeurs XNA et est maintenant prêt à être publié. Cela signifie qu'il nous suffit de cliquer sur un bouton pour voir le jeu apparaître sur le marché Xbox Live (rubrique jeux indépendants).
 Je vous épargnerai le déluge de lien "publicitaire", mais sachez que si vous souhaitez nous soutenir, vous trouverez un groupe steam et une page facebook au nom du jeu.
 Je vous laisse apprécier des screenshots du jeu avec les codes de triche activés.
 Rendez-vous dans 6 jours !

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## carbish

Genre y a personne qui réagit §§ Ceci dit je n'avais pas vu le post avant, je crois que l'enquête est remontée par dessus.
Congrats, il a l'air bien sympa votre jeu.

----------


## Valryon

Oui l'enquête est repassée devant, c'est un complot §§§ (et c'est bien normal).

Merci !  ::):

----------


## frunzy

Il est très joli ce jeu, je l'aurai d'ailleurs probablement acheté...si j'avais une Xbox360 (si j'étais un vendu) !

----------


## Jean-jean

Yeeees! Ça c'est une excellente nouvelle! Non pas que je possède une Xbox mais je suppose que ça laisse présager le meilleur pour le portage IPad...
Non pas que je sois un vendu affublé d'une pomme sur la tête mais.... Hem....

----------


## z0rit0

Félicitation!! Je testerai ça.... dès que vous pressez sur bouton !  :;):

----------


## Valryon

Le jeu est sorti !

En attendant que la news paraisse sur CPC, je mets le lien ici :
http://marketplace.xbox.com/fr-FR/Pr...897?cid=search

----------

